

Stanford's class2go is said to be open source but where is the source? - easternmonk
http://engineering.stanford.edu/press/stanford-launches-class2go-open-source-platform-online-classes

======
inetsee
It's in Github, here ("<https://github.com/Stanford-Online/class2go>). I
remember seeing a link in another story about Class2Go (I don't remember
exactly which story) but I do agree that the location of the source is not
being prominently displayed in any of the stories I've seen so far.

